# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Paslode framing gun vs. makita framing gun

## Thejobson

Hi all, 
The title says it all really.  I am in the market for a new gas framing gun and debating paslode vs. makita. 
Any comments or advice welcome.

----------


## METRIX

Stick with what works - Paslode, Makita is an unknown

----------


## Thejobson

Thanks Meteix, 
that at was my gut thinking but running the matkita platform and thought I would put it out there.

----------


## METRIX

I haven't seen one Makita gas framer on any sites, the Paslode framers are very reliable and robust, pity the same cannot be said for their gas finisher, a bit flimsy. 
Although Makita now have a Framer, Finisher and concrete gas gun so might be worth a look. 
Although take a look here. http://www.productreview.com.au/p/ma...ng-nailer.html

----------


## Snipper

Very similar and cost about the same,  Have used both but the paslode just feels better.  They outnumber the makitas 10 - 1 so that says it all.  Also designed the first one so the leaders in the field.
All I can suggest is keep your gun (whatever brand) serviced often and will last a long time.

----------


## hotshot

Pas lode is the best imo. Plus it's proven.

----------


## Marc

Strange how no one can produce a gas gun to compete with Paslode. Surely it is not rocket science.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Strange how no one can produce a gas gun to compete with Paslode. Surely it is not rocket science.

  Smart patenting. 
you patent the broad process, then 10 years later you patent a subtle part of the loading mechanism that matches your nails, senco copy your gun but can't copy the exact loading process, so have to do something similar but not quite the same, so while senco nails will load into a paslode, and a paslode will load into the senco, the senco won't fire it 10,000 times in a row... 
theres more money in those packs than there is in those guns too.

----------


## Snipper

> Strange how no one can produce a gas gun to compete with Paslode. Surely it is not rocket science.

  It's like all tools.  Some are better than others and deserve their reputation.

----------


## Thejobson

Well went the the paslode again.  Knocked in about 500 odd nailes today and the new machine craps all over my warnout gun. Happy with the choice and thanks for the advice.

----------


## Marc

> It's like all tools.  Some are better than others and deserve their reputation.

   I agree. However for me the best gas gun is ... an air gun. Give me a compressor and a hose anytime.

----------


## METRIX

> Well went the the paslode again.  Knocked in about 500 odd nailes today and the new machine craps all over my warnout gun. Happy with the choice and thanks for the advice.

  The only thing I don't like about the new Paslode, is that stupid battery clip, you cannot unclip it unless you shove a nail or chisel etc into the stupid latch, not sure who designed that but they got it wrong.

----------


## jimfish

> I agree. However for me the best gas gun is ... an air gun. Give me a compressor and a hose anytime.

  Me too Marc but sometimes a cordless/hoseless gun is more practical such as erecting trusses or framing eaves.

----------


## Marc

> Me too Marc but sometimes a cordless/hoseless gun is more practical such as erecting trusses or framing eaves.

  Yes, not fun climbing with an air hose. I know Paslode has a market and so far they are alone. I borrowed gas guns before but I am too used to the power and quick response of a pneumatic. I don't build roofs anymore plus can't stand the smell.
I get to be the nice guy giving away gas cartridges when I buy paslode nails ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

I have been using Paslode for many years and they are great. Cannot be bothered with compressors hoses etc anymore. Also upgraded and use spare batteries. Paslodes need moderate, but regular maintenance and old gas causes problems so throw away used cartridges if there is any storage beyond a couple of months.  
My understanding is that Paslode's patent has expired. Senco makes a close copy, but Paslode pricing adjusted (a little) when its parent ran out a few years ago. The newer DeWalt HomeÂ@-Â@ProductsÂ@-Â@PowertoolsÂ@-Â@Â@-Â@XR SystemÂ@-Â@Cordless nailer - DEWALT (and even Ryobi, but brads and staples only) Li-ion battery cordless compressed air seem to make sense to me if they have got the power and battery life right, but I haven't tried one yet.

----------


## jimfish

> I have been using Paslode for many years and they are great. Cannot be bothered with compressors hoses etc anymore. Also upgraded and use spare batteries. Paslodes need moderate, but regular maintenance and old gas causes problems so throw away used cartridges if there is any storage beyond a couple of months.  
> My understanding is that Paslode's patent has expired. Senco makes a close copy, but Paslode pricing adjusted (a little) when its parent ran out a few years ago. The newer DeWalt HomeÂ@-Â@ProductsÂ@-Â@PowertoolsÂ@-Â@Â@-Â@XR SystemÂ@-Â@Cordless nailer - DEWALT (and even Ryobi, but brads and staples only) Li-ion battery cordless compressed air seem to make sense to me if they have got the power and battery life right, but I haven't tried one yet.

  Bloss I'd love to go completely cordless but at this time the gas guns and battery guns don't have the power I need as most of our frames are f17 kdhw. I know paslode make an up spec'ed gun for HW but I don't know anyone that uses one and I'm not keen on the $900 price tag to try one out. The Dewalt gun interests me but again the reports I've had from people using them is not entirely positive. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before cordless is comparable to pneumatic but I don't think that time has quite come yet.

----------


## Marc

https://youtu.be/1SnBpgeW9qM?t=188 
I go to sleep after the second nail. 
Compare to this https://youtu.be/Gkmor60OLGw?t=232

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey Metrix, 
I sorted mine with a bit of 1200 wet and dry and some WD40. Squirted a tiny bit in and gave the inside a brief rub around to just make the plastic a bit more slippery. Now easy as... 
I did this as it drove me nuts, I tried drill bits, nails, putty knives all sorts of stuff and I just knew I was gonna break something...shouldn't be needed but...

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

yea right  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's on the internet. 
Must be true    :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

William Hood!

----------


## Thejobson

Metrix,  
I haven't encounter that problem as of yet. Getting use to the new 'lock' took a little bit. If I was designing it I would not use that system.

----------


## Thejobson

> Yes, not fun climbing with an air hose. I know Paslode has a market and so far they are alone. I borrowed gas guns before but I am too used to the power and quick response of a pneumatic. I don't build roofs anymore plus can't stand the smell.
> I get to be the nice guy giving away gas cartridges when I buy paslode nails ...

  
Marc, 
if was doing new builds doing frames on site I would totally agree with you.  Generally most of my work is repair or small stuff where dragging the hose and compresser out for 20/30 nails is a pain in the back side let alone space on the truck and trailer. Like everything it's a balance and the gas gun seems to be my best option.

----------


## r3nov8or

How are battery-only guns shaping up? Anyone have one or used one?

----------


## Thejobson

> How are battery-only guns shaping up? Anyone have one or used one?

  I have used the dewalt finishing gun and found it ok for new arc/skirts into pine. Can't complain as it was gifted to me by a mate who I helped with his owner build. If your knocking into HW forget it. But as a light tool for the odd job or small room once again it fits in the ute and I don't need to lug a compressor and hose for the 20 odd nails.

----------


## METRIX

> But as a light tool for the odd job or small room once again it fits in the ute and I don't need to lug a compressor and hose for the 20 odd nails.

  To earn a spot in the ute it would need to be more useful than a 20 nail job, HA HA HA HA 
The Paslode finishers are good, in that they will fire into HW without an issue, fire quick if needed, only thing is when they start to play up, this usually means they will soon be broken.

----------


## r3nov8or

> To earn a spot in the ute it would need to be more useful than a 20 nail job, HA HA HA HA 
> The Paslode finishers are good, in that they will fire into HW without an issue, fire quick if needed, only thing is when they start to play up, this usually means they will soon be broken.

   I find that any playing up of my Paslode finisher means it's due for a clean. No breaks yet, fingers crossed. Just ad hoc use for me these days...

----------

